# Matthews Genesis



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

Matthews Genesis kids bow in camo. Includes soft case, sight, stabilizer. Like new! Variable draw length / weight will grow with the kid.
$145.00

















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

wish you were closer.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

wild bill said:


> wish you were closer.



It'd be about $12 to ship that bow via usps.


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

I'll ship it anywhere in michigan for free.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

*Price Reduced -$125.00 *

*Start the kid off with good form & good equipment.*


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

*sold!*


----------

